# Hooka/Third lung



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody know if these are available to rent anywhere?? Headed to the keys, and would like to find one for the week.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I think Bay Breeze has a used one for sale they may rent you.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Tony,



I have a 75' hose and reg but it hooks to a tank vice going to a compressor. It is sitting on the shelf, you can use it if you want. Give me a ring at 565-7247. A return favor for those great peanuts and headache and PT ST Joe.



DK


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I might take you up on that, doesnt look to promising on the third lung


----------

